# LG 4K TV vs Sony 4K TV



## prashant70 (Dec 6, 2012)

LG recently launched its 4K Ultra HD TV in India, shortly followed by Sony. What is interesting is the fact that the two TVs are very similar - 4K resolution, 84 inch screen, almost similar pricing (I think a difference of Rs 100 maybe) - and this time, Sony has also went the passive 3D route - its 4K TV model is a passive 3D TV against all other Sony 3D TVs, which are active. The most shocking piece of information - the Sony 4K panel is probably sourced from LG - as some rumors suggest (Source - Hands-on(ish) with LG's 4K TV | TV and Home Theater - CNET Reviews).


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 6, 2012)

amjath said:


>



My thoughts, EXACTLY. 

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 6, 2012)

^

Why that reactions guys 

Anyway the major difference is that Sony 4K TV uses a native 4K video processing engine - 4K X-Reality PRO (world's first) whereas LG is using a 2k video processing engine upscaling to 4k. I am only talking about the video processing here, both TVs will display native 4k of course.


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 6, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> My thoughts, EXACTLY.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



What's with this reaction?
Why Why why??


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

cause this thread is for asking suggestion but he is not asking
if he is trying to post a tech news, its way old news also wrong section. So confused


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 6, 2012)

is some one planning to buy it??


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

Why not Sony's 84 inch 4k tv cost only $25,000. I got 2 eyes, 2 kidneys, 2 arms and 2 legs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

This may be a little off topic but when I went to Singapore in October I actually saw the LG 4k TV in question here( there was no mention of price).

Without doubt it's a great panel. Amazing picture quality. 4k felt dramatically great. If anyone does want to get this, wait a couple of months. The prices should come down.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 6, 2012)

Both are priced same in India. Rs 16.9 lacs.


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Both are priced same in India. Rs 16.9 lacs.



84 inch I don't think so


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 7, 2012)

^

Don't think so about what ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

16.9 lakh for 84 inch 4k tv


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

amjath said:


> 84 inch I don't think so



randomuser is correct.
Both the 84" inch Tv's are nearly same priced.
The LG one cost around 17 lakhs and the Sony is at a price of Rs 16,99,990 INR.



amjath said:


> Why not Sony's 84 inch 4k tv cost only $25,000. I got 2 eyes, 2 kidneys, 2 arms and 2 legs.



lol..But I think only Kidney can do the task..


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

oops sorry calculation fault yup right


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 7, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> What's with this reaction?
> Why Why why??



Something seems mighty, mighty suspicious....

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> is some one planning to buy it??



Who is gonna spend 17 lacs for a TV.....Anyone?????


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

A thread which is just closed was asking for 9 lakh gaming rig may be that kind of guy can buy it


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

amjath said:


> A thread which is just closed was asking for 9 lakh gaming rig may be that kind of guy can buy it



9 lakh for Gaming?
OMG...he must be billionaire..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 7, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> 9 lakh for Gaming?
> OMG...he must be billionaire..



Billionaire in rupees or US dollars?    And someone link the specs to that man's gaming rig!  I wish to dream about it.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

I was so eager to see the specs too but it is unfortunate that the thread was closed see why it is closed

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/167101-high-end-gaming-pc.html


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL! 17 lacs for TV and 9 lacs for a PC is not justified at all. Celebrities and rich corporate bosses can buy of course


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> LOL! 17 lacs for TV and 9 lacs for a PC is not justified at all. Celebrities and rich corporate bosses can buy of course



yup...They even don't bother to check the specs online,,,Would just go to a store and will pick up a Tv they like regardless of the price....


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 7, 2012)

amjath said:


> I was so eager to see the specs too but it is unfortunate that the thread was closed see why it is closed
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/167101-high-end-gaming-pc.html



Well, if there REALLY is no budget limit... the absolutely ultimate gaming rig would be THREE Ultra HD TVs hooked up to a quad-SLI set up with full 7.1 surround sound... and sitting only 6-8 feet from it.  See how I brought this thread back on topic?  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, if there REALLY is no budget limit... the absolutely ultimate gaming rig would be THREE Ultra HD TVs hooked up to a quad-SLI set up with full 7.1 surround sound... and sitting only 6-8 feet from it.  See how I brought this thread back on topic?
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



lol, I think we need to rob a bank for doing something like this....


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, if there REALLY is no budget limit... the absolutely ultimate gaming rig would be THREE Ultra HD TVs hooked up to a quad-SLI set up with full 7.1 surround sound... and sitting only 6-8 feet from it.  See how I brought this thread back on topic?
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 11, 2012)

amjath said:


>



Has anyone here seen any of these massive Ultra HD TVs in person?  I will be honest, even I have not had a chance to see the 84LM9600.  

Time to pressure the bosses upstairs to let me "review" the 84LM9600!  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Sherlock, just wanted to know something about the newly launched 84" ultra HD TV's from LG. The 84" TV from Sony is using passive tech and also has a 10 driver stereo speaker system while there is no such speaker system in LG so what's the big deal in LG now.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 12, 2012)

navpreetsingh459 said:


> Hey Sherlock, just wanted to know something about the newly launched 84" ultra HD TV's from LG. The 84" TV from Sony is using passive tech and also has a 10 driver stereo speaker system while there is no such speaker system in LG so what's the big deal in LG now.



Well, according to US prices, the 84LM9600 is $19,999, and the 84X900 is $24,999.  With the extra 5 thousand you save, I'm sure you can buy a home theater system better than anything the 84X900 will be able to put out.  Of course, I don't mean to say that the speakers built into the 84X900 aren't any good.  In fact, I think they're probably the best built-in speakers you'll ever see.  However, it DOES cost an extra 5 grand, and even with just 2-3 grand, you can buy the absolute best speakers with 7.1 surround sound.

In addition, the 84LM9600 come with pretty good speakers themselves.  There are TWO subwoofers built into the 84LM9600.

Just sayin'.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 12, 2012)

Why discussing US prices
In India LG 4k tv is more expensive than Sony 4k tv by a full RS.100!!!


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 13, 2012)

@prashant70 - There is nothing to get shocked about here, man! The decision (or rumors regarding the decision) by Sony to get LG panels for 4K TV is guided by pure economics - it makes better sense for ONE producer to make all the panels since the initial demand for large screen 4K TVs will likely remain very low - the fixed cost for setting up facilities for making the same will be very high. And has randomuser111 has already pointed out, the panels are the only thing that the 84LM9600 (the LG model name) and the Sony 4K TV share - the inner stuff will be all different.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 13, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Why discussing US prices
> In India LG 4k tv is more expensive than Sony 4k tv by a full RS.100!!!



Well, I only mentioned it because those are the MRP of the TVs!  And besides, 17,00,000 INR translates to over 30,000 USD, which means that is clearly not the price at which they are actually sold....

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 13, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, I only mentioned it because those are the MRP of the TVs!  And besides, 17,00,000 INR translates to over 30,000 USD, which means that is clearly not the price at which they are actually sold....
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



So you mean that LG 4k tv price is not 17 lacs

Thats what LG india says - 17 lac INR

US prices and India prices are not related.

Tvs are much cheaper in US than India. 

55LM8600 costs 80k in USA, but 2 lacs in India.


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 13, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, I only mentioned it because those are the MRP of the TVs!  And besides, 17,00,000 INR translates to over 30,000 USD, which means that is clearly not the price at which they are actually sold....
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



As randomuser said, why to compare the prices in US dollar. There is just a difference of 100 INR in Sony and LG 84" TV. Thanks for telling about the subwoofers in the LG TV, didn't heard about it from any site. so we can say that there won't be any sound problem in this 84" LG TV.by the way Have you demoed the LG Ultra HD TV?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 13, 2012)

navpreetsingh459 said:


> As randomuser said, why to compare the prices in US dollar. There is just a difference of 100 INR in Sony and LG 84" TV. Thanks for telling about the subwoofers in the LG TV, didn't heard about it from any site. so we can say that there won't be any sound problem in this 84" LG TV.by the way Have you demoed the LG Ultra HD TV?



I have seen the LG Ultra HD TV in person, but I have not had a chance to thoroughly review it myself.  I will say, however, that 84 inches is a LOT bigger than you might think.  Think about how big a 55 inch TV looks.  Now, watch this video and notice the 55 inch TV standing next to the 84 inch TV: Hands on with LG 84LM9600 84-inch 4K Ultra HD TV. - YouTube.

Obviously, 84 inches is a very large TV.  But I don't think people quite realize HOW big it REALLY is.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Dec 18, 2012)

But surely merely the sound or audio cannot be the deciding factor to buy a TV; not belittling its importance. And surely, buying a home theater is not a big deal; in fact essential when you are considering a top end model like LM9600 Ultra HD TV. And Sony using panel from LG means the biggest vote of confidence in LG. Real appreciation when even a competitor or enemy is forced to acknowledge your strength.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I have seen the LG Ultra HD TV in person, but I have not had a chance to thoroughly review it myself.  I will say, however, that 84 inches is a LOT bigger than you might think.  Think about how big a 55 inch TV looks.  Now, watch this video and notice the 55 inch TV standing next to the 84 inch TV: Hands on with LG 84LM9600 84-inch 4K Ultra HD TV. - YouTube.
> 
> Obviously, 84 inches is a very large TV.  But I don't think people quite realize HOW big it REALLY is.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Yeah. Most people cannot comprehend it. Infact when I did see the LG 4K TV its height was almost same as mines(the tv was on a stand obviously and I stand at 5'9")


navpreetsingh459 said:


> As randomuser said, why to compare the prices in US dollar. There is just a difference of 100 INR in Sony and LG 84" TV. Thanks for telling about the subwoofers in the LG TV, didn't heard about it from any site. so we can say that there won't be any sound problem in this 84" LG TV.by the way Have you demoed the LG Ultra HD TV?



Thing is anyone who spends so much on a TV will also spend some more to buy a Hi-fi audio system too IMO.


----------

